
Bypass 8 Locks in Seconds (With LockPickingLawyer) - gavreh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lsm4l3mRqw
======
gaspoweredcat
thats pretty cool, extra respect for the guy in the vid still rocking a pebble
time steel. heres another lockpicking vid/article that shows you how to make
an autopick from an electric toothbrush

[https://hackaday.com/2018/09/17/hacked-electric-
toothbrush-d...](https://hackaday.com/2018/09/17/hacked-electric-toothbrush-
defeats-locks-with-ease/)

